# Castrol Edge Professional OE Synthetic 5w-40 MK2 16v Best Oil



## NickMcc (Mar 31, 2014)

Just changed my oil to Castrol Edge Professional OE Synthetic 5w-40 oil and the results are great. I've tried Mobil 1 15w-50 and Rotella t6 5w-40 as used in my previous 4 cylinder cars. They're both pretty good oils but the castrol edge is by far the best. This was purchased at the VW dealer for $7.50/quart. This oil is only sold at the dealer. Great for cold starts and runs great in hot weather. Currently in the 90's here in Los Angeles so it's pretty hot.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

I swear by elf or now called total 5w40 fully synthetic. great in minus 30 Celsius in winter for 4 or 5 days in a row at that low temps...


----------



## NickMcc (Mar 31, 2014)

Might have to try it but so far castrol oe pro is my favorite for my 16v. Seems to protect in all weather. Not too thick or thin.


----------



## NickMcc (Mar 31, 2014)

Not sold in Walmart or any retailers I know of. Only found at the vw dealership in a gold bottle. Castrol sold at Walmart is crap imo but I think the dealership stuff is made differently. 
And by best I mean I don't get valve noise when starting my car at 6 am for work in 40-60F degree weather and can still perform like a 50 weight oil in California summer temps of up to 100F.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

NickMcc said:


> Not sold in Walmart or any retailers I know of. Only found at the vw dealership in a gold bottle. Castrol sold at Walmart is crap imo but I think the dealership stuff is made differently.
> And by best I mean I don't get valve noise when starting my car at 6 am for work in 40-60F degree weather and can still perform like a 50 weight oil in California summer temps of up to 100F.


German made Castrol *0*w40 (not the US 5w-40) is found in some Walmart's, is a great oil, and is significantly cheaper than what you're paying at the dealer. YMMV, so stick with what works for you. :beer:


----------



## jeff8407 (Feb 22, 2015)

My local Wal-mart now carries "German Castrol" in 5-40W. 

I have used the "German Castrol for years. First, it was green; then gold. Then they switched production to "made in Belgium". Then, they changed the viscosity from 0-30W to 0-40W and back to Germany. Now I find it in 5-40W.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

jeff8407 said:


> My local Wal-mart now carries "German Castrol" in 5-40W.
> 
> I have used the "German Castrol for years. First, it was green; then gold. Then they switched production to "made in Belgium". Then, they changed the viscosity from 0-30W to 0-40W and back to Germany. Now I find it in 5-40W.


The original gold GC formulation is still available, but is made in Belgium now. Autozone and Pep Boys both carry it in my area.


----------



## NickMcc (Mar 31, 2014)

This is the bottle I'm talking about.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Personally, I'd still stick with Mobil 0w-40 or GC 0w-40. Both are API SN, versus the older SM standard for the Pro OE 5w-40, and will be better to fight sludging in a turbo application. 
The only thing I can see special about the Pro OE oil is the UV fluorescing dye to help find leaks. 
But, like I said, use what works for you.


----------



## NickMcc (Mar 31, 2014)

Yesterday I switched to M1 10w-40. Only $20 5 quart at walmart. Along with a quart of Lucas oil stabilizer.


----------



## harrydog (Nov 19, 2000)

NickMcc said:


> Just changed my oil to Castrol Edge Professional OE Synthetic 5w-40 oil and the results are great. I've tried Mobil 1 15w-50 and Rotella t6 5w-40 as used in my previous 4 cylinder cars. They're both pretty good oils but the castrol edge is by far the best. This was purchased at the VW dealer for $7.50/quart. This oil is only sold at the dealer. Great for cold starts and runs great in hot weather. Currently in the 90's here in Los Angeles so it's pretty hot.


Just curious how you know it is the best. Have you had oil analysis done?


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

harrydog said:


> Just curious how you know it is the best. Have you had oil analysis done?


Because its the best oil dude...lol :laugh:


----------



## NickMcc (Mar 31, 2014)

Bitch I said my car runs better with it compared to others I've tried


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

NickMcc said:


> Bitch I said my car runs better with it compared to others I've tried


So, no actual objective measures? Just "my car runs better"? Isn't confirmation bias fun? 
Man, like I said, use what works for you, but there's nothing special about that oil other than the UV dye.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

NickMcc said:


> Yesterday I switched to M1 10w-40. Only $20 5 quart at walmart. Along with a quart of Lucas oil stabilizer.


You went from one good oil to another good oil, *but * I would not be adding that useless Lucas Oil Stabilizer, with absolutely no beneficial additives, to *any* oil. :banghead: May as well just add some conventional 20W50. At least the 20W50 would have some beneficial additives.

Correction, make that an SAE 250 oil. 45 cSt's at 100C. 
http://lucasoil.com/pdf/TDS_Pure-Synthetic-Oil-Stabilizer.pdf

So much for using "the best" oil. :banghead: This stuff should come with warnings.


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

I was told my 16v should be using 20w50 synthetic. But I see everyone in here using something much thinner. What should I be running. Engine has a. Built head. Block has forged pistons 11.1 compression stock rods and crank 16v fresh rebuild only driven in the summer.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

soon2bGTI said:


> I was told my 16v should be using 20w50 synthetic. But I see everyone in here using something much thinner. What should I be running. Engine has a. Built head. Block has forged pistons 11.1 compression stock rods and crank 16v fresh rebuild only driven in the summer.


20w50 is pretty thick, and might cause noticeably higher oil temps than a thinner oil. Honestly, I would probably try 0w40 or 5w40. Maybe Shell Rotella T6 for higher ZDDP content. 
Stay away from additives.


----------



## harrydog (Nov 19, 2000)

NickMcc said:


> Bitch I said my car runs better with it compared to others I've tried


Oh! Well that definitely proves that it's "by far the best". Silly me.


----------



## NickMcc (Mar 31, 2014)

Dude I had this tested at a lab scientists and everything bro. They said it was the best


----------

